
How to Not Suck at Running a Kickstarter Campaign - JadoJodo
https://medium.com/@jadojodo/how-to-not-suck-at-running-a-kickstarter-campaign-ee91319d776b#.el9dozcx9
======
ratfacemcgee
>"I’ve never run a Kickstarter campaign, nor have I been involved with one in
any capacity."

stopped reading right there

